# Tree stand still there



## Jim (Dec 7, 2019)

I was out doing a little shotgun deer hunting and was happy to see that no one has stolen my ladder stand yet. They did steal the memory cards out of my cameras, but had the decency to leave the cameras alone.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphawolf (Dec 8, 2019)

What's that white stuff? I lock my cameras down...tree and all.


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2019)

Alphawolf said:


> What's that white stuff? I lock my cameras down...tree and all.



I know, the stands have been there for 3 years now. The cameras only during the summer and season. Where I hunt, you need landowner permission, so most play by the rules. I will be buying new cameras next year and will lock them down, out them up higher, and do things the smart way.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 10, 2019)

that's good. i walked into a spot i used to hunt early one morning. i couldnt "find" my ladder stand, ladder. or the little reflector thumb tacks i had on the tree. yeah, a tree had fallen across my stand.


----------



## gnappi (Dec 31, 2019)

I don't get thieves. Memory is so inexpensive... what's to gain by stealing it? a few bucks? Gads. 

Maybe they just wanted to read the cards to see what's passing by and they'll return them? Nah, people suck


----------



## GTS225 (Dec 31, 2019)

Possibly animal rights activists. They don't want you knowing what's out there. Stealing the memory cards are most likely a misdemeanor, but taking the whole camera might jack up the penalties to jail time. It's sometimes surprising how much research criminals will do.
Could also be trespassers. Saw the camera(s) on the way out, and realized their pic was on it.

Roger


----------

